# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle حصري :  100 حبة من جهاز سامسونغ موديل GT-I9507V اصدار 5.1.1 تم على EFT Dongle

## IMIM@HACK99

GT-I9507V add lunguage (nl-du-tr other...).
Also playstore added ad this الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] chinesse.
Removed chines apps.
Removed chines startup logo.
Done with eft dongle .

----------

